# Swarovski 10x50 EL Binoculars



## ssssnake529 (Sep 11, 2016)

SOLD

Swarovski 10x50 EL Swarovision binoculars

Less than 2 years old. Excellent condition. Glass and coatings are perfect.

Wrote my initials on the body with a sharpie, but it would likely come off with a bit of rubbing alcohol.

These are $2800 new.

Selling for $1900.


----------



## ssssnake529 (Sep 11, 2016)

Sold


----------

